# DSG transmission lugging the engine



## kdarch (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm wondering if anyone has noticed this problem (that I think it is) or if it's a normal part of the D mode on the DSG transmission for fuel economy.
Having driven standard transmissions for most of my adult life I am familiar with when the gears should be shifted to the next higher one and at slower speeds down to a lower one to avoid under revving and lugging the engine.
My EOS is a 2009 that I have had for a month now with 2300 KM (1430 miles) and I have noticed lately that while cursing along at road speed no problem but when I want to speed up, the transmission is not shifting quickly as I can feel the engine lugging so I have to either press the gas pedal more or "kick it" to get the transmission to downshift so I can accelerate.
I have only noticed this in D mode, Sport mode is fine.
Any one have any suggestions?
Thanks all


----------



## noshtzy (May 21, 2009)

*Re: DSG transmission lugging the engine (kdarch)*

I had thought the same thing, had my Eos with DSG for about four months now, and I believe that D is supposed to be like that for fuel economy purposes.
Whenever I filled my tank the MFD told me I could go for 400 miles. I typically got 300 out of it per tank, and slightly less-to-the same if I spent the stop-and-go portions of my ride in S instead of D.
Then what did was I began to drive in D the way D wanted me to drive. Slow and steady. I filled the tank, the MFD said I'm good for 400 miles. I left it in D all the time, I accelerated slowly from stops and smoothly onto highways. My commute is mostly on 65mph roads, with a short 35mph leg and a short 55mph leg. I locked in the cruise control at whatever the speed limit was for the road I was on and stuck to the center lane. Slightly more boring of a commute, but it paid off.
I was now getting 390 to 415 miles per tank, the average MPG reported typically 32 MPG.
I've used Shell V-Power (Premium) fuel since day one. The car is definitely zippy when I wanted it to be (in S or when kicking down the pedal in D) but when driving conservatively in D, it sips fuel, which is a welcome surprise.


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: DSG transmission lugging the engine (kdarch)*

I have a 1 year 2 month 2.0T DSG, mine kick down pretty fast. Why don't you get a test ride again to compare? Compare to GTI, EOS transmission is much responsive in D mode IMO, probably due to the gear ratio different vs GTI. 
For better consumption, best method is still through your right foot. You get much better mileage off throttle vs cruise control.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: DSG transmission lugging the engine (noshtzy)*

I've had a 2007 for 40 months now and my experience is _exactly _the opposite. When I hit the gas, it takes off with dispatch. I have to be careful not to screech the tires. I consistently get very good mileage despite my lead foot - 35-36 mpg to work in the morning in low traffic - mostly freeway. Usually 20-25 on streets, depending on traffic.
I find the D mode more than adequate. In fact, despite my handle, I'm almost afraid to go into S. I don't like to crank the RPM's that high. D is plenty spirited/sporty to me. I would say less than 1% of other drivers take off as fast or faster than I do.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: DSG transmission lugging the engine (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_I've had a 2007 for 40 months now and my experience is _exactly _the opposite. When I hit the gas, it takes off with dispatch. I have to be careful not to screech the tires. I consistently get very good mileage despite my lead foot - 35-36 mpg to work in the morning in low traffic - mostly freeway. Usually 20-25 on streets, depending on traffic.
I find the D mode more than adequate. In fact, despite my handle, I'm almost afraid to go into S. I don't like to crank the RPM's that high. D is plenty spirited/sporty to me. I would say less than 1% of other drivers take off as fast or faster than I do.



Id have to agree with you Paul said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/cool.gif[/IMG]
> 
> _Modified by minnvw at 3:10 PM 9-2-2009_
> 
> ...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG transmission lugging the engine (kdarch)*

Where have you been on Mars? Go to the DSG thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=988











_Modified by VWRedux at 4:34 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## chomeur (Aug 1, 2007)

Everything I will say is obviously subjective but having owned a 2007 and now a 2009 I think there could be a difference in how D mode works. On the one hand, I would say the 2009 hesitates less when accelerating in general -- which I suppose could mean that there was something wrong with my 2007. But on the other hand, the 2009 sometimes feels like it upshifts more aggressively than I would like. I haven't been so irritated that I go into manual mode to override its behavior, which I often end up doing with my TDI.
Another possibility is that I am just sensing a difference in vibration characteristics in the TSI vs TFSI engines at low RPMs.
Finally, an APR upgrade is a good workaround for any issues having to do with accelerating at low RPMs, and many other things.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: DSG transmission lugging the engine (chomeur)*

I would say there are other factors involved with how people perceive the performance of the DSG
1) Drive by wire is a bit different than having a traditional throttle body. Throttle application is tuned to be more gradual when you accelerate...so the way you drive your 'Cuda might not be how you drive your Eos.
2) The 09 is tuned differently than an 07/08 - the engine is different. The techs at my dealership commented on slight tranny tuning differences, since I commented that the new TSI drove different (i.e. more fun, a bit more aggressive) than the FSI, even though their power ratings are about equal.
3) Sometimes I get the lugging out of a turn...I've had the Traction Control blip at the exact wrong moment, cut throttle, and then let me do my thing again. If you don't see the light flash momentarily, it might lead one to believe it was the tranny's fault.
Just my 2 cents.
Mike


----------

